# Audi S7 Mule Spied sans Camo & Featured at Left Lane News



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Left Lane News has published a set of Carpix spy photos where the photographer captured what is believed to be an Audi S7 test mule undergoing testing. Please note, the image above is a mockup by our staff. We'd posted one image with the intent to push readers to see the rest at Left Lane News but they've blocked that so read below for more information on where to see the pics.

What at first might appear as simply a black A7 S-line (old news) running S8 wheels is quickly revealed in rear shots as an S7 with its distinctive quad tailpipes - an S-car signature.

LLN says the engine will be either the "V8 or V10 engines currently found in the R8 supercar" and in regards to power they say Output also remains unknown, but given the range-topping RS7 is expected to feature a 580 horsepower V10, something in the 450 range sounds reasonable."

LLN also projects that the S7 will show at the 2011 Frankfurt Motor Show.

*So What Do We Think?*
This is definitely an S7 test mule and the pipes indicate that but the car itself doesn't reveal a whole lot more than that. Other than the pipes and rear valance this is wearing straight up A7 S-line detailing including grille and the current-generation S8 wheels are unlikely for an all-new S-car even though wheel designs tend to be shared within the S-car lineup.

Expect a full production S7 to make use of more aluminum brightwork and the latest S-car cues as debuted on the 2011 Audi TTS. We've thrown together a mockup.

As for the details, intel from our sources tell us much of what they've said is wrong. The S7's engine will be Audi's new 4.0T FSI - a twin turbocharged V8. High-rev concept 4.2 V8s and 5.2 V10s are cool and all but pricey and not terribly suited for S-car duty as S-car owners are less likely to use that extra rev range unlike RS or R8 owners. 450hp is doable from the old non-high-rev S8 V10 but we believe that engine will be phased out.

Our sources also say S7 will be at Paris as early as next week. Audi could move that launch date at the last minute but our source was solid at the time. Should the S7 get moved we'd imagine the S7 will then quickly follow at another international auto show like maybe Detroit or Geneva.

We ran a full intel report on S7 along with our own mockup also shown above. Read that and the original Left Lane News article via the links below.

* Full Story - Left Lane News Audi S7 Spy Photo Story*

* Full Story - Fourtitude Audi S7 Intel Report*


----------

